# Just dumped DirecTV after 9 years - now I have questions



## paulrus (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm considering making the move to DISH. I just dumped DirecTV after having them for almost 10 years. I have quite a few newbie questions for you guys.

First, I've been considering the 921 but DISH doesn't sell it directly. On the DISH site they mention a $600 new customer price, but I can't find anyone selling it for that much. Does anyone have any info on the $600 price?

Second, will DISH let you upgrade equipment at a discount? So for example if I got the SD-DVR and later wanted to upgrade to the 921, does DISH typically give any sort of discount?

If I just got the base package at $29.99 a month, what are the additional fees I have to pay for the 921 per month to have HD programming and the DVR functions?

Have there been any talks of price reductions on the 921 or any plans to offer any sort of payment plan? 

Does DISH require a constant phone connection? We only use cell phones in my house.

If I don't get the 921, could I put their existing HDTV receiver AND their DVR unit on the same TV and switch between them? 

Thanks for the advice!

Paul


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

paulrus said:


> I'm considering making the move to DISH. I just dumped DirecTV after having them for almost 10 years. I have quite a few newbie questions for you guys.


The biggest question is "WHY?"



paulrus said:


> First, I've been considering the 921 but DISH doesn't sell it directly. On the DISH site they mention a $600 new customer price, but I can't find anyone selling it for that much. Does anyone have any info on the $600 price?


 It's $1000 everywhere. I believe Dish once had an offer for the HD-In-A-Box that included the 921 for $600 more than the regular HDIAB price.



paulrus said:


> Second, will DISH let you upgrade equipment at a discount? So for example if I got the SD-DVR and later wanted to upgrade to the 921, does DISH typically give any sort of discount??


Existing Dish customers generally get the shaft, while new subs get the world. However, after a year, existing subs are eligible for some deals with the Dishin' It Up promo.



paulrus said:


> If I just got the base package at $29.99 a month, what are the additional fees I have to pay for the 921 per month to have HD programming and the DVR functions?


 It's $5 per month for EACH DVR (vs. DirecTV's $5 per account). Plus, it's another $5 "add'l receiver fee" for each receiver over the 1st.



paulrus said:


> Have there been any talks of price reductions on the 921 or any plans to offer any sort of payment plan?


 None that I've heard, OTOH, I would guess that they will reduce the price to move out the backlog of unsold units, once a new HD DVR is released.



paulrus said:


> Does DISH require a constant phone connection? We only use cell phones in my house.


 It is required to ordr PPV, and will also save you the $5 add'l receiver fee with models 522/322.



paulrus said:


> If I don't get the 921, could I put their existing HDTV receiver AND their DVR unit on the same TV and switch between them?


 Yes.


----------



## paulrus (Sep 1, 2004)

garypen said:


> The biggest question is "WHY?"


Several reasons. First the price is too high. Second I used the "movers advantage" last year - the contractor broke my DirecTivo system, DirecTV refused to replace it, but was happy to sell me a new one. They screwed up my programming & billing for 3 months. Whenever I try to call customer service it takes at least 15 minutes to get a person and many times 30-40 minutes. To cancel my account actually took 3 days of phone call attempts.

Plus having no contract is nice.

Paul


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Have you read the forums about DISH Network software? Get smart and go back to Directv before you waste your money on DISH.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

paulrus said:


> Second, will DISH let you upgrade equipment at a discount? So for example if I got the SD-DVR and later wanted to upgrade to the 921, does DISH typically give any sort of discount?
> 
> If I just got the base package at $29.99 a month, what are the additional fees I have to pay for the 921 per month to have HD programming and the DVR functions?


Generally there aren't "special deals" for existing customers, but some "unpublished deals" do come up - eg. earlier this year they let exisiting customers buy 721's for $249, but I wouldn't count on this.

HD programming is $10/month, but before ordering you may want to determine how many channels you get for that. My father-in-law only gets 4 channels. To me that's not enough to order it, but to each their own.

Also, there is supposed to be a new receiver (942) coming out...you may want to wait and see what promotions are offered when this is launched in the near future.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

boba said:


> Have you read the forums about DISH Network software? Get smart and go back to Directv before you waste your money on DISH.


paulrus - I have been a customer of Dish Network since 1999. You are looking for a lower cost alternative to D* according to your original post. I too, have been a subscriber of just the base package plus locals (low cost). I think that you will be very satisfied with Dish at least value wise. I have two PVR's 508 and 721 and am very satisfied with them. I also have had a good experience with the customer service. It certainly doesn't take long to cancel Dish like it did for you with Direct.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

paulrus said:


> Plus having no contract is nice.
> 
> Paul


That is really the only advantage. Of course, you will be leasing the equipment, and must return it once you cancel. (except for the 921, which will cost you $1000 to purchase.)

The other advantage would be for specific programming only available on Dish, which would be some internationals, superstations, and some local markets. Otherwise, DirecTV has much more English-language programming, especially sports.

As for cheaper programming, unless you get the AT60, which isn't a very good package, both companies prices are pretty similar. In fact, you get many more real programming channels with DirecTV's TC and TC+ compared to Dish's AT120.

Also, remember that you will be paying Dish $5 for EACH DVR vs. $5 per household with DirecTV. (Unless you subscribe to the Almost Everything Pack.)

Finally, Dish HW and its associated SW is generally very buggy and problem prone. You will instantly notice a difference compared to your DirecTV HW.

I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Chris Walker (May 19, 2004)

garypen said:


> Otherwise, DirecTV has much more English-language programming
> .


Care to provide proof of this? Actually it's the other way around.


----------



## Chris Walker (May 19, 2004)

boba said:


> Have you read the forums about DISH Network software? Get smart and go back to Directv before you waste your money on DISH.


Directivo has software bugs as well, I have seen them first hand. Don't even act like they don't exist.


----------



## mallu2u (Jul 23, 2004)

Chris Walker said:


> Care to provide proof of this? Actually it's the other way around.


I agree with Gary. The only reason I am with Dish is coz Direct TV does not offer much International Programming. They keep saying we plan to add...but I have yet to see it in over a yr now..


----------



## JerryR (Jun 17, 2004)

paulrus said:


> Several reasons. First the price is too high. Second I used the "movers advantage" last year - the contractor broke my DirecTivo system, DirecTV refused to replace it, but was happy to sell me a new one. They screwed up my programming & billing for 3 months. Whenever I try to call customer service it takes at least 15 minutes to get a person and many times 30-40 minutes. To cancel my account actually took 3 days of phone call attempts.
> 
> Plus having no contract is nice.
> 
> Paul


Hmmmm.......
1. I've been a D* subscriber since November, 1995 and I've never had a contract.
2. Why not handle your account online? I find that to be the easiest way to do business with D*. I believe there's even a "Cancel my account" option on their website. Of course, that's a moot point now.


----------



## paulrus (Sep 1, 2004)

I would say my 3 main reasons for dumping DirecTv is customer support, price and no contract with dish.

DirecTV's support has gone down hill over the past 3-4 years and is now totally unacceptable IMHO. When the whole movers advantage situation happened it took hours and hours on the phone with various supervisors and departments to get things settled - each time I would get transferred I would have to start over with my phone number and account information because they couldn't transfer any information between systems. Over the several months of dealing with the situation I would routinely spend 1-2 hours on the phone trying to fix things - in the end they would guarantee the situation was taken care of, only to have another problem crop up the next day or next week. (like the installer charging my wife an additional $50 which HAD to be made out to CASH - he said "either you pay me $50 or I'll leave your system in pieces and holes in your roof the way it is now and leave")

In fact I would say customer service is the number 1 reason why I'm getting away from DirecTV. It used to be great back in 1995 when it was DirecTV and USSB, but now you can't even get a human being on the phone in a reasonable time.

And yes, the DirecTivo system has bugs as well - I have had to force reboot mine many times. And again, with the 921 I could always dump Dish and sell it on ebay.

Paul


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Paul - it sounds like you have a lot of information and will be able to make an informed decision. If you want a 921 or similar you may want to consider going to cable until E* offers some deals (say on the new 942) and more HD programming. I rarely sugget cable, but in your case it may make sense for a couple months, plus you can usually get a decent deal from cable for 3-6 months.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

garypen said:


> That is really the only advantage. Of course, you will be leasing the equipment, and must return it once you cancel. (except for the 921, which will cost you $1000 to purchase.)
> 
> The other advantage would be for specific programming only available on Dish, which would be some internationals, superstations, and some local markets. Otherwise, DirecTV has much more English-language programming, especially sports.
> 
> ...


gary - why are you with E* - it seems based on your comments that you'd like D* A LOT more? Just curious.


----------



## paulrus (Sep 1, 2004)

Actually I may do that. I have basic basic basic cable because comcast gives a discount for their cable modems if you're an existing customer. Hint to anyone out there - you can get Comcast for $7.95 a month if you ask them about it. 

Perhaps I'll wait and see for a few months. I don't need to be in a big hurry - I'm just anxious to finally see some HDTV on my bigscreen.

Paul


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Chris Walker said:


> Care to provide proof of this? Actually it's the other way around.


 The proof is at the two companies' website channel lineups. DirecTV has more English-language and US sports programming. Period. There is no debate or argument about it.

Of course, I am not including Shopping, Public Interest, Gaming, Muzak/Sirius, Local, or International channels. When it comes to junk channels, Dish wins hands down. (Of course, I don't consider Internationals and Locals junk.)


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

finniganps said:


> gary - why are you with E* - it seems based on your comments that you'd like D* A LOT more? Just curious.


I've mentioned it before - TVJapan, WPIX, and a term commitment.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

paulrus said:


> Actually I may do that. I have basic basic basic cable because comcast gives a discount for their cable modems if you're an existing customer. Hint to anyone out there - you can get Comcast for $7.95 a month if you ask them about it.
> 
> Perhaps I'll wait and see for a few months. I don't need to be in a big hurry - I'm just anxious to finally see some HDTV on my bigscreen.
> 
> Paul


Comcast also offers a big discount in many areas to those switching from satellite. You should ask them. In my area, it's $25 off per month for 16 months. ($400 total). It brings the price down to satellite levels. You can always dump cable for satellite before the price goes back up. There's no commitment.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

garypen said:


> I've mentioned it before - TVJapan, WPIX, and a term commitment.


I know you've said it before, but if you're so dissatisifed, it seems to me that it's NOT worth staying with E* for two channels. And as you've pointed out, for folks who have packages higher than AT60 they getter a better package with D*. There are certain things I don't like about E*, but overall I am very satisfied. It just seems like your comments are a lot more negative about E* these days....perhaps you'd be happier with D*?


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Two channels AND a term commitment. :sure:

BTW, I don't know exactly what your definitions of "so dissatisfied" or "more negative" are. But, I would say that yes, I am _somewhat_ dissatisfied.

However, I don't think my comments have recently turned negative. They have _always_ pointed out the many negative aspects of E's business practices, from their lousy HW/SW design, manufcture, and support, to their abundance of junk channels, to their lack of HD, to their ever-changing strategies, to their poor treatment of existing customers in regard to deals and promotions, to their lack of standard channels, to their inept customer service, to their plethora of excuses for all of the above.

When my E commitment is over, _IF_ DirecTV offers TVJ at that time, there is a good chance I will switch and probably be happier, as you say. OTOH, if Dish gets their sh*t together (doubtful, but entirely possible), I'd be happy to stay and enjoy it.

BTW, I've also given Dish credit where credit is due. Dish certainly is the leader in International programming. They're the leader in local markets served, as well. Sirius was definitely a nice addition. The 721 is _almost_ a fantastic product, superior in some ways to the DirecTivo models. I might even miss it, if I leave. (Of course, it took Dish almost two years _after_ it was released to get it that way.) And, their executive support staff is A-1. (But, it wouldn't be necessary to contact them for basic CS issues if their standard CS wasn't so piss poor.)

Plus, they make such an easy target for humorous jibes and putdowns. Really really really really easy. While the same is pretty true of cable, can the same be said for DirecTV. They have problems. All businesses have problems. But, they are in no way as easy a target for bashing as Dish is.


----------



## paulrus (Sep 1, 2004)

DirecTV's Japanese channel was a joke. It was poorly produced and all in English. It was funded by the Japanese government to bring Japanese culture to America. If Dish offered Japanese programming at a MUCH lower price, I'd get it in a second (my wife is from Japan).

Paul


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Paulrus, Don't pay any attention to Boba The Clown. No one else here does.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

The 921 is available with the Fee Dish promotion for $599. It is not available under any other promotion for this price, or even offered. WIth a 3 room system, there is a 2 year commitment. With a 2 room, I believe it is only a 1 year. The dual tuner/dual output 322 & 522 are not available under free dish. You will own the equipment after the contract is up. There is a $360 cancelation on the 2 year during the first year, and $240 during the 2nd year. With the 921(or the 811), you must pay for the HD pack, which is $9.99/month with E*, for the length of the contract, and you will have to pay the $4.98 VOD fee on the 921 forever as well.

So:
AT60 - $29.99 w/ locals, 24.99 w/out locals/month
HD Pack - $9.99/month
VoD Fee - $4.98/month
Additional receivers - $4.99/month each

921 retails for $999

Hope this helps.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

paulrus said:


> DirecTV's Japanese channel was a joke. It was poorly produced and all in English. It was funded by the Japanese government to bring Japanese culture to America. If Dish offered Japanese programming at a MUCH lower price, I'd get it in a second (my wife is from Japan).
> 
> Paul


It sounds like Dish is for you then! (Although, I've heard that TVJ might be added to DirecTV, when they announce a lot of new international channels this Fall. You may want to wait.)

I wasn't aware DirecTV previously had a Japanese channel. I don't know what they charge/charged for theirs. But, TVJapan is $25/month on Dish. It is mostly NHK programming (Japanese gov't owned network, like BBC).

Coincidentally, my wife is also Japanese, and she wishes there was some non-NHK programming on there as well, to liven things up. Unlike the BBC, almost all NHK programming is pretty dry. She enjoys trendy dorama, which NHK doesn't do. But, it's the only game in town, and it's great for the visiting MIL. They do have great news, sports, and music/variety shows, though.

BTW, TVJ is also available on my local Comcast. It may be on yours, too.


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Good Job paul, Stick with dish network!! Its cheaper and its your best value! I had direct tv for 7 years and they keep on raising pricing every 2 years. I used to have USSB but when they merged direct tv promised the programing would be the same but they lied. All those movie channels on USSB were cheaper but when direct tv got those movie channels they were $3 more on each movie channel. Second and my last straw on april they raised $2 more on basic total choice plus programing. Thats when i moved to dish network.


----------



## omnibus (Jun 25, 2004)

Paulrus.......I dropped D* for reasons similar to yours. I went with a local cable company that offered Motorola branded DVR's for the first time. The big problem there was the cummy reception of their analog programming which included all of the national networks. They had digital cable as well but only for most premium channels and a smattering of others.

I've been with Dish for several months now and have had more than my share of hardware and software headaches with my 522. Things seem to be stabilizing now, knock wood. Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## paulrus (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah - DirecTV had a Japanese channel for about a year. It had very little if any Japanese language programming. It was mainly travel & tourism information with the occasional Japanese language instructional program (simple stuff - iterashai, ittekimasu, konnichiha, etc.) It was a free channel as long as you had a 2-3 LNB dish. I actually went out of my way to buy a new oval dish to get the channel because the DirecTV sales droid told me it was a Japanese language channel... oh well.. 

@Steveox - yeah I remember the merger. I also remember that DirecTv used to have a lot more package choices. I would stay if I could just cut down on all the channels and pay less. I don't watch about 80% of what they offer anyway.

Paul


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Paul - It really sounds like Dish is right for you. AT60/locals package plus TVJapan will run you $55/mo + $5 DVR fee for the 522 which will provide DVR fuinctions for two rooms. It's a pretty good deal with no commitment. 

If you add an 811, it'll be another $5 rental plus $10 HD Pack. Or, buy the 921 for $1000, and pay $5 extra receiver fee + $5 DVR fee + $10 HD Pack.


----------



## Bama Mac (May 12, 2004)

I would have to definitely agree with Paul concerning D* customer service. I am an E* sub myself, but my mom signed up with D* about 2 weeks ago and wanted me to call D* and three way her in to get some questions answered so she could understand them. I attempted to call D* last night to get this resolved for her and when I prompt the menu to speak to a CSR then I got a message stating my wait time would be approximately 10 minute, but I was on hold for over 55 MINUTES. I finally said forget this and hung up.

I have called E* CS about 4-5 times since I have been with E* and have never been on hold no more then 5 minutes to get a CSR on the line. This alone tells me I never will switch to D*. I will go back to cable before switching to D*.


----------



## paulrus (Sep 1, 2004)

I've called DirecTV many times to speak to the rep, made my way through the automated system, gotten the "hold times are approximately 10 minutes" and then 1-2 minutes later I was given a busy signal. Incredibly frustrating!

I think for now I'm going to wait and see. I'm going to miss having the Tivo running, because I timeshifted all my shows so I could watch them after the kids have gone to bed. 

Oh - I realized I don't think anyone answered one of my questions: Does Dish require a phone line? We only use cell phones in my house.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## omnibus (Jun 25, 2004)

Paul, when you post a question you should read all the replies, it's the law  

You need a phone line to order pay per view movies and events. Also it saves $5 a month when you have a 522.


----------



## Chris Walker (May 19, 2004)

garypen said:


> The proof is at the two companies' website channel lineups. DirecTV has more English-language and US sports programming. Period. There is no debate or argument about it.


Other than Sunday Ticket, Dish and Direct have pretty much the same amount of English programming. I am not sure what you are talking about..


----------



## Chris Walker (May 19, 2004)

Bama Mac said:


> This alone tells me I never will switch to D*. I will go back to cable before switching to D*.


I had D* before coming to E*, I feel the same way, I'd never go back.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Chris Walker said:


> Other than Sunday Ticket, Dish and Direct have pretty much the same amount of English programming. I am not sure what you are talking about..


I'm talking about Trio, Oxygen, FitTV, Fine Living, NewsWorld International, CNBC World, NFL Network, YES, and others that slip my mind right now.

Also, DirecTV has channels in their $40 TC package that Dish only offer in their $50 AT180 or above, like Fox Movies, Hallmoark, Nat'l Geographic, etc.

Is that any clearer for you?


----------



## BurgEnder (Aug 15, 2003)

garypen said:


> I'm talking about Trio, Oxygen, FitTV, Fine Living, NewsWorld International, CNBC World, NFL Network, YES, and others that slip my mind right now.
> 
> Also, DirecTV has channels in their $40 TC package that Dish only offer in their $50 AT180 or above, like Fox Movies, Hallmoark, Nat'l Geographic, etc.
> 
> Is that any clearer for you?


I guess where I take offense to your statement about D* having more English-language programming is the subtle inferrence that foreign-language programming is a bad thing. It's as almost you're trying to paint E* as being primarily for foreign language programming with a few English-language channels thrown in for the heck of it. I understand that YES carriage is important to a lot of people(being on the west coast, I could really care less about being able to watch "The Evil Empire"), but the rest of those channels you mentioned are not what most people would consider a dealbreaker.

Edit: E* _does_ carry CNBCWorld


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Nothing bad about foriegn language programming. I've mentioned more than once that it's TVJapan that keeps me with Dish (Japanese is a foreign language, last time I checked.)

It's just a fact that D* has more of English language programming, deal-breaker or not, while E has more foreign language programming. To be fair, E also has Sirius, which is nice, but is less important to me than the missing channels that D carries.

And, let's face it, E has waaaaaaaaaaaay more junk channels.

Sorry, I confused CNBC World as a channel E doesn't carry. Actually, it's another channel that E carries in the *$50 * AT180 that D has in their *$40 * TC package. BTW, let's also add *Fuel * and *PBS Kids * to the channels that E doesn't carry.


----------



## paulrus (Sep 1, 2004)

omnibus said:


> Paul, when you post a question you should read all the replies, it's the law
> 
> You need a phone line to order pay per view movies and events. Also it saves $5 a month when you have a 522.


Oops! Sorry about that. There were a lot more replies than I expected. ::ringo::


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

The phone line question was answered in the first reply to your original post. Don't make me stop this car young man!


----------



## paulrus (Sep 1, 2004)

Sorry Dad!

Ok. It's good to know. DirecTV requires a phone connection for setting up the receiver and PPV. If I can get Dish set up without a phone line it make the choice that much easier.


----------



## moviegoerman (Aug 18, 2004)

Don't go into the LIGHT!!! Get a 10-250... You'll be much more happier than a 921. Read my comparision:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=31662


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

omnibus said:


> Paul, when you post a question you should read all the replies, it's the law


Not when some of them are constantly regurgitated "serial trolls".


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Haven't been any in this thread. Until yours, of course.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

paulrus said:


> I've called DirecTV many times to speak to the rep, made my way through the automated system, gotten the "hold times are approximately 10 minutes" and then 1-2 minutes later I was given a busy signal. Incredibly frustrating!
> 
> I think for now I'm going to wait and see. I'm going to miss having the Tivo running, because I timeshifted all my shows so I could watch them after the kids have gone to bed.
> 
> ...


I was a directv customer back when they bought USSB and Primestar. They had their phone system programed so if an existing customer called from the number on the account the system would say "we are busy call back later". If you called from another phone they would hang up on you once they realized you were an existing customer. I was only able to get through by calling at 2AM


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

garypen said:


> Haven't been any in this thread. Until yours, of course.


Gary get real. If you think Boba's replies add any semblance of constructive value to threads about Dish Network you are sadly mistaken.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

boba made one reply. It was extrememly short, and certainly didn't muddy up the thread, confuse issues, or make it difficult to find the answer to the phone line question.

In case you forgot, a "troll" is not just an ugly crature living under bridges. It's one who fishes (trolls) for arguments by posting inflammatory statements devoid of fact or substance designed to trigger an emotional response. 

While boba's post was opinionated, it is backed up by experience, and shared by many. OTOH, yours actually seemed to fit more of the "troll" definintion. Although, I'm sure that wasn't your intent.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

garypen said:


> boba made one reply. It was extrememly short, and certainly didn't muddy up the thread, confuse issues, or make it difficult to find the answer to the phone line question.
> 
> In case you forgot, a "troll" is not just an ugly crature living under bridges. It's one who fishes (trolls) for arguments by posting inflammatory statements devoid of fact or substance designed to trigger an emotional response.
> 
> While boba's post was opinionated, it is backed up by experience, and shared by many. OTOH, yours actually seemed to fit more of the "troll" definintion. Although, I'm sure that wasn't your intent.


You've missed the point entirely once again, but its never a surprise considering you've ripped Charlie Ergen and Dish Network for as long as you've been posting, regularly defended others for doing so, and trainwrecked a good thread in the making about Dish recently winning the award for highest multichannel customer satisfaction demonstrating once again you cant help but detract from the good, finding faults in even the best of positives in the failed pursuit of "comedy". Boba's replies are the same everytime and add nothing constructive to the mix whatsoever. Its a troll when he posts the same thing over and over again regardless of whether you see it that way or not. Hang out in a respected sports talk forum over time and repeatedly post something similar to what Boba has been regurgitating for years and see how long that flys with the regulars in a rival group. Quite simply it doesn't. I can't even get a simple answer from him as to why he still sells Dish when he badmouths them every chance he gets on here. Hardly the voice of reason you want representing your company with such clear biases.


----------



## lee120 (Dec 2, 2002)

garypen if you do come to directv pm me i can get you a lot of directv Promotions there are a lot for current costumers and new costumers.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks Lee. I'll probably be taking you up on that.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Unthinkable said:


> You've missed the point entirely once again, but its never a surprise considering you've ripped Charlie Ergen and Dish Network for as long as you've been posting, regularly defended others for doing so, and trainwrecked a good thread in the making about Dish recently winning the award for highest multichannel customer satisfaction demonstrating once again you cant help but detract from the good, finding faults in even the best of positives in the failed pursuit of "comedy".


Wow. Long sentence. 
A. What WAS your point in saying that the original poster couldn't find the answer with all the serial trolls? 
B. Dish could win a hundred such awards. It doesn't change the fact that their general customer service sucks. (Their TECH and EXEC support, OTOH, is outstanding. Credit where credit is due!) FYI, they beat out DirecTV by something like one half of one percent. I believe the score was 725 to 721?


Unthinkable said:


> Boba's replies are the same everytime and add nothing constructive to the mix whatsoever. Its a troll when he posts the same thing over and over again regardless of whether you see it that way or not. Hang out in a respected sports talk forum over time and repeatedly post something similar to what Boba has been regurgitating for years and see how long that flys with the regulars in a rival group. Quite simply it doesn't. I can't even get a simple answer from him as to why he still sells Dish when he badmouths them every chance he gets on here. Hardly the voice of reason you want representing your company with such clear biases.


 "Respected sports talk forum"? Isn't that an oxymoron?


----------

